# Kurri Kurri 2012



## TimMc (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I'd like to announce the Kurri Kurri 2012 Rubik's Cube Tournament for Saturday the 10th of November 2012.

*Registration and more info:*
http://www.speedcubing.com.au

*Organiser:*
Bryson Azzopardi

*Events:*

2x2
3x3
oh
4x4
pyr
bf
mbf
mgc
mmgc

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 10, 2012)

thank you tim for making the thread for me


----------



## JasonK (Oct 10, 2012)

Exams


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 10, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Exams



i know i realised that when iwas talking to zane last night that its a bad date for people in exam's  sorry jason


----------



## thatkid (Oct 10, 2012)

Its just after my exams. I might go but I have to look in on how to get there


----------



## ottozing (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 10, 2012)

rounds
1. 2-3 rounds of 2x2 (depending on how much time we have)
2. 2-3 rounds of 3x3 (depending on how much time we have)
3. 1-2 rounds of OH (depending on how much time we have)
4. 1-2 rounds of 4x4 (depending on how much time we have)
5. 1 round of pyraminx
6. 1 round of bf
7. 1 round of mb
8. 1 round of mgc
9. 1 round of mmgc


----------



## ottozing (Oct 10, 2012)

For the rounds that have (depending on how much time we have) what would be priorities? I think good priorities would be

3 rounds of 3x3
3 rounds of 2x2
2 rounds of OH
2 rounds of 4x4

Of course the decision IS ultimately yours


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 10, 2012)

ottozing said:


> For the rounds that have (depending on how much time we have) what would be priorities? I think good priorities would be
> 
> 3 rounds of 3x3
> 3 rounds of 2x2
> ...



probably 3 rounds of 3x3, 3 rounds of 2x2 depending how many people come and ill have a 2nd round for OH and 4x4 if we get enough people to enter in them events


----------



## Ein (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for your invitation. but it will be my exam period,so I'm afriad I can not attemt. 
Hope you can have a successful comp.
by Ein


----------



## Florian (Oct 10, 2012)

Exams


----------



## Alan Chang (Oct 11, 2012)

Bryson this sounds awesome!  But I can't make it.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, everyone has exams..... Oh no, I might have them as well...

lemme check.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 11, 2012)

We'll need 16 people for 3 rounds...

I'll put up a schedule some time on the weekend. The earlier people register the easier it will be to prepare. 

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 12, 2012)

ill have another 6 people register next week
plus another person the week after because i wont see him until then


----------



## Daryl (Oct 12, 2012)

Exams too


----------



## ottozing (Oct 12, 2012)

Errrm.... My listed country sais my WCA ID :/


----------



## TimMc (Oct 12, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Errrm.... My listed country sais my WCA ID :/



Fixed. You might have entered your wca id into "Other" too. It'll display whatever country name you put in that field.

I usually quickly approve if I see a familiar name and the DOB matches...

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 13, 2012)

im making sure the next kurri comp (next year sometime) is no where near exams so that way it doesn't affect as many people


----------



## TimMc (Oct 13, 2012)

Saturday should be ok


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 15, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Saturday should be ok



tim add the gym as where in the it is at in the school. more details when you walk into the top psrt of the school its the stand only building

the only bad part about having the school as the venue is the newest place to eat is 5-10 minute walk away (depending on how fast you walk) at least school guys sorry but i thought i better say this


----------



## TimMc (Oct 15, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> tim add the gym as where in the it is at in the school. more details when you walk into the top psrt of the school its the stand only building



Is the Gym near the corner of Deakin/Stanford?

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 15, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Is the Gym near the corner of Deakin/Stanford?
> 
> Tim.


yep thats the one


----------



## pkvk9122 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wha... Google says its gonna take like 4 hours 18 mins to get there  Im in Sydney btw.. It suggests me take train up to Maitland and then bus to Kurri Kurri. How is everyone else going?

Thanks

pkvk9122

Edit: Just searched it up, Google says its gonna take about 2 hours by driving... lol


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 16, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Wha... Google says its gonna take like 4 hours 18 mins to get there  Im in Sydney btw.. It suggests me take train up to Maitland and then bus to Kurri Kurri. How is everyone else going?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


it only takes me 2 hours by driving there lol the bus only comes in every 2 hours so i could give you a lift in it only takes 15 minutes then not 2 hours lol


----------



## ottozing (Oct 16, 2012)

Apparently it'll take me 5 hours if I drive from Canberra XD (I might fly ) I hope I can see you there though, Victor. I haven't seen you since the Sydney comp where you smashed me at 3x3 and 4x4 XD. How fast are you these days?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Oct 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Apparently it'll take me 5 hours if I drive from Canberra XD (I might fly ) I hope I can see you there though, Victor. I haven't seen you since the Sydney comp where you smashed me at 3x3 and 4x4 XD. How fast are you these days?



Hey! . Im pretty much at the same speed... 3x3 - 15 seconds, 4x4 - 1:05, 5x5 - 2:30. lol. Look forward to see you too!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 23, 2012)

*Schedule is up!*

Let me know if you'd like any changes:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/KurriKurri2012/schedule/

I've assumed that 5pm is a deadline. If we can go over then more rounds may be added (e.g. I'd like two rounds of OH if we've 8+ competitors).

We'll have at least four competition timers and mats. If everyone shows up then we might be able to run five timers for blindfolded.

Do you want me to bring some tournament displays or just timers?

Tim.


----------



## NEONCUBES (Oct 24, 2012)

Would love to come to the competition but I know my parents just could not take for me it's 2 and a half hours driving from Campbelltown so oh well.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Oct 24, 2012)

:/ Is anyone driving from Sydney (Strathfield) to the competition? Anyone willing to take me along? I'll be willing to pay a bit.

Edit: Or is anyone getting from Sydney to the competition, like via public transport.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 24, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Let me know if you'd like any changes:
> http://www.speedcubing.com.au/KurriKurri2012/schedule/
> 
> I've assumed that 5pm is a deadline. If we can go over then more rounds may be added (e.g. I'd like two rounds of OH if we've 8+ competitors).
> ...


thats a nice thank you every much tim



NEONCUBES said:


> Would love to come to the competition but I know my parents just could not take for me it's 2 and a half hours driving from Campbelltown so oh well.



im sorry its so far away but its easier to organise if its your town. i would like to get a comp in sydney somewhere next year but ill need help off kirt to try and do that but will see


----------



## andojay (Oct 27, 2012)

Competition is looking good!~ with a couple of days left for registration!
20 competitors!!

I might send Josh up (if he's a good boyfriend and whatnot)

@Bryson, i facebook messaged you.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Oct 28, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> :/ Is anyone driving from Sydney (Strathfield) to the competition? Anyone willing to take me along? I'll be willing to pay a bit.
> 
> Edit: Or is anyone getting from Sydney to the competition, like via public transport.



Anyone? :/


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 28, 2012)

My future of coming to this comp hangs in the balance... I don't know if I'm able to come


----------



## TimMc (Oct 28, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> My future of coming to this comp hangs in the balance... I don't know if I'm able to come



Melbourne Cube Day?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 28, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Melbourne Cube Day?



No Kurri Kurri, my mum said I could go, then she changed her mind... I'll have to try and convince her again..


----------



## TimMc (Nov 1, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> No Kurri Kurri, my mum said I could go, then she changed her mind... I'll have to try and convince her again..



Should I remove you from the registration sheet?

The schedule is calculated based on the online registration...

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 4, 2012)

Just gonna put this here as a reminder for myself.

Cubes I'm bringing
1x Wittwo v1 2x2 (Black. No mods)
1x Fangcun (Black. Modded)
2x Zhanchis (Both Black and modded. Selling one to Richie for 15 dollars)
1x Guhong v1 (White and modded. Selling ot Richie for 15 dollars)
2x SS 4x4 v3s (Both Black. Fully modded)
1x SS 4x4 v4 (Black, fully modded, and possibly for sale if I get a good offer)
1x SS 5x5 (Black. Fully modded)
1x Dayan Megaminx (Black, with ridges, and modded with a 120 point edge mod)
1x SS Pyraminx (Black. No mods)


----------



## Moops (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry guys but something has come up and I can't make it =[


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, I booked tickets this morning

IM COMING. WHOOP.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2012)

Moops said:


> Sorry guys but something has come up and I can't make it =[



Ok, I'll update the schedule 

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 6, 2012)

Moops said:


> Sorry guys but something has come up and I can't make it =[


no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn it a was looking foward to seeing you again


----------



## TimMc (Nov 8, 2012)

Nobody dropping out?

Wondering if the schedule is set or if we should have more rounds/events....

Tim.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 8, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Nobody dropping out?
> 
> Wondering if the schedule is set or if we should have more rounds/events....
> 
> Tim.


I'd love to have more rounds


----------



## thatkid (Nov 9, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Anyone? :/



possibly catching a train to maitland and then hitching a ride with bryson


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, I didn't even realise it was tomorrow. :O Good luck to everyone going. :tu


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2012)

Kirt with a 9.59 average in round 2!

http://live.cubing.net/KurriKurri2012/index.php#0


----------



## JasonK (Nov 10, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Kirt with a 9.59 average in round 2!
> 
> http://live.cubing.net/KurriKurri2012/index.php#0



Sub-10  Congrats Kirt!


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 10, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Kirt with a 9.59 average in round 2!
> 
> http://live.cubing.net/KurriKurri2012/index.php#0



And a 9.72!  Congratulations Kirt. This makes me proud to be Australian. We're pretty good for a country of 168 cubers. :tu


----------



## Brest (Nov 10, 2012)

Sub-10 twice! Puttin' the pro in Protacio.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 10, 2012)

I love you guys <3


--also

I WON MAGIC AWWHHHH YEAAAAAAAAA


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Great job Kirt, and thanks for letting me to stay at your place and spoiling me with fatty foods


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 10, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I love you guys <3
> 
> 
> --also
> ...



You won Magic at the last ever Australian competition to have it. Thus, you are the best at Magic in Austrlia FOREVER.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 10, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Great job Kirt, and thanks for letting me to stay at your place and spoiling me with fatty foods


No worries


RCTACameron said:


> You won Magic at the last ever Australian competition to have it. Thus, you are the best at Magic in Austrlia FOREVER.


chyeaahhhh


Oh and, during first round,
My last solve was not 8min 47sec lol


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks to everyone that came. it was a great competetion and ran every smoothly. thank you to everyone who scrambled and judged it helped a lot thx. i cant wait to hold the next kurri comp (this time no where near exams). i won pyraminx be realised that anyone could win and i did it was great to win something other than magic or master magic for once. i placed: 
1st in master mgaic OCR single and OCR average
1st in pyraminx very suprised
2nd in 3x3 blindfolded
3rd in multi-blindfolded
very happy with my results other then magic getting only one not DNF which was a 3.80+2=5.80 lol
it was greating seeing everyone again. i hope to see you all there again next time


----------



## pkvk9122 (Nov 11, 2012)

I was like one edge cycle off a 2:29 solve. would've gotten the first place blindfold ;(


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 11, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> I was like one edge cycle off a 2:29 solve. would've gotten the first place blindfold ;(


oh so close


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 11, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> I was like one edge cycle off a 2:29 solve. would've gotten the first place blindfold ;(



Just wondering, what's your name?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 11, 2012)

Victor


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Victor



Oh, thanks, Hi victor, why did you have to smash me in 3x3?


----------

